# ietsjes, met s



## fas_et_nefas

Mijn excuses voor het geval dat ik te veel vragen stel, maar omdat mijn vragen tot nu toe zo goed werden beantwoord, hier nog eentje. Ik heb een mailtje naar een Nederlandse vriend gestuurd waarin het volgende deel van een zin stond:



> wat     ietsje vervelend is


Zij heeft dit zinnetje nu veranderd in "wat ietsje*s *vervelend is". Ik heb nu geen enig idee waarom hier en 's' moet staan en wat de grammaticale functie van dit mysterieus 's' is. Kan hier iemand verder helpen?

Bij voorbaat bedankt,
fas_et_nefas


----------



## AllegroModerato

Naar mijn gevoel kan het allebei, maar ik weet niet of de officiële Nederlandse grammatica of spelling hier iets over zegt. Overigens zou ik eerder "ietwat" gebruiken dan "ietsje(s)" in jouw voorbeeld.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Ik zie ook niet in waarom _ietsje _fout is. Ik weet echter niet welke grammatica hier precies in het spel is. Ik zou echter waarschijnlijk _een beetje _of _iewat (_zoals AllegroModerato voorstelde) zeggen in plaats van _ietsje(s)_.

Er zijn overigens wel contexten waar _ietsjes _te verkiezen is boven _ietsje_:
_
Ik ben waarschijnlijk ietsjes later._


----------



## Peterdg

Akkoord met Allegro en Couch.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Het lijkt mij dat in combinatie met _een_ het gebruik van _ietsje _past, en zonder _een, ietsjes_.

een ietsje vervelend
ietsjes vervelend

al zou ik zelf ook _ietwat _of _enigszins _gebruiken.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt allemaal. Het lijkt me dat dit de regel is die ik heb gezoekt:



Brownpaperbag said:


> Het lijkt mij dat in combinatie met _een_ het gebruik van _ietsje _past, en zonder _een, ietsjes_.
> 
> een ietsje vervelend
> ietsjes vervelend


Weet misschien iemand ook wat de grammaticale functie van dit 's' is (bijvoorbeld ook in _'__Ik ben waarschijnlijk ietsjes later')_? Ik denk eigenlijk niet dat het een 'genitief s' is en evenmin een 'meervoud s' (het lijkt me onlogisch een meervoud van een abstractum zoals ietsje te vormen). Maar wat is het dan?


----------



## petoe

Er stond een tijdje geleden een mooi stuk hierover op de taalprof blog

http://taalprof.blogspot.be/2012/09/de-taalprof-ietsjes-gemoedelijker.html


----------



## Joannes

fas_et_nefas said:


> Bedankt allemaal. Het lijkt me dat dit de regel is die ik heb gezoekt:
> 
> 
> 
> Het lijkt mij dat in combinatie met een het gebruik van ietsje past, en zonder een, ietsjes.
> 
> een ietsje vervelend
> ietsjes vervelend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weet misschien iemand ook wat de grammaticale functie van deze 's' is (bijvoorbeeld ook in _'__Ik ben waarschijnlijk ietsjes later')_? Ik denk eigenlijk niet dat het een 'genitief s' is en evenmin een 'meervoud s' (het lijkt me onlogisch een meervoud van een abstractum zoals ietsje te vormen). Maar wat is het dan?
Click to expand...


Ik herken het als een morfologische manier om een bijwoord af te leiden van een bijvoeglijk naamwoord:
_zacht _=> _zachtjes_
_flauw _=> _flauwtjes_
_net _=> _netjes_
_fijn _=> _fijntjes_
_warm _=> _warmpjes_

Merk op dat de betekenis daarbij soms wel wat verschuift, bvb. "Ik heb hem er fijntjes op gewezen dat hij zich daar niet in moet mengen."

Dat lukt blijkbaar ook voor andere woorsoorten, zoals bijwoorden en naamwoorden. Vooral voor die eerste zal dat natuurlijk ook vaak een kleine betekenisverschuiving veroorzaken.
_even _=> _eventjes_
_iets _=> _ietsjes_

Dat verklaart ook waarom *_een ietsjes_ fout is. Lidwoorden komen enkel voor bij zelfstandige naamwoorden.

De vorming van dit suffix loopt gelijk met de vorming van een verkleinwoord meervoud. Of dat ook de oorsprong is, weet ik niet. (Misschien zou het ontstaan kunnen zijn als verkleinwoord + genitief in plaats van verkleinwoord + meervoud. Geen idee.)


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt, petoe en Joannes. Ik denk dat ik het verschil nu begrijp. Eigenlijk is 'ietsjes' niet afgeleid van ietsje, maar van iets, dus iets-jes, niet iets-je-s. Het bijvoegsel maakt morfologisch uit een bijvoegelijk naamwoord een bijwoord of op redundante manier uit een bijwoord een nieuw bijwoord (ik vind het trouwens altijd grappig om te zien dat Nederlands wat grammaticale uitdrukkingen betreft geen leenwoorden gebruikt, hoewel Nederlands anders toch een taal is die heel ontvankelijk is voor vreemde woorden, vooral in wetenschappelijke disciplinen).

Bovendien schrijft de 'de taalprof' (zie de link boven) het volgende over constructies met -tjes dat aantont dat de constructie van 'bijwoord uit bijwoord' toch niet helemaal redundant is:



> Toch is dat ook niet zo moeilijk te formuleren. Het verschil tussen _straks _en _strakjes _lijkt  me allereerst inderdaad een registerverschil: je staat met iemand op  goede voet als je dit soort vormen gebruikt. Maar er gaat ook iets  geruststellends van uit: het duurt nog wel even (eventjes), maar maak je  niet druk, zo lang duurt het nou ook wel niet.
> 
> Je zou dit een vorm van afzwakking kunnen noemen, maar dat is een heel  algemene term die ruimte laat voor allerlei motieven (luiheid,  achterbaksheid, boze opzet). In dit geval zou ik het expliciet _pacificerend _willen  noemen. Daarmee is het een bijzondere vorm van inlevingsmodaliteit: je  geeft daarmee aan dat je vermoedt dat voor je gesprekspartner de  betekenis van _straks _minder wenselijk is (modaliteit), en je  spreekt uit dat je verwacht dat het met die onwenselijkheid uiteindelijk  wel mee zal vallen.



Voorzover ik dit begrijp, is er dus niet alleen een morfologische reden voor het bijvoegsel, maar er zit ook een 'registerverschil' in deze constructie, die toch een kleinering aantont. Dus hier is het diminuitief weer van belang. Kloppt dat?

En nog een gedachte (of vraag). Onder verwijzing naar het voorafgaande, is er dan niet een heel subtiele betekenisverschil tussen 'ietsje vervelend', mijn voorbeeld, en 'ietsjes vervelend'? En is dan ietsje vervelend minder vervelend dan ietwat vervelend? Daarentegen geeft 'ietsjes vevelend' geen gradatie aan omdat het allen een (overbodige) bijwoord-constructie uit 'iets vevelend' is? Maar zie aan de andere kant de verklaring van de 'taalprof' waar de diminuitief weer belangrijk is. Nou geen idee, misschien interpreteer ik hier ook te veel. Ik hoop het is halverwege duidelijk wat ik in deze alinea bedoel.


----------

